# Best place to buy Rancillio Silvia from



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to buy Rancillio silvia. Can you please suggest a best place to buy it from?

1. It is being sold at approx £355 on both coffeeitalia and myespresso. Any better options than this? If not then which one of this?

2. Any other considerations while buying? I am new to home barista world so any advise welcome.

*P.S. *

1. Initially i thought to buy used one from eBay but they are relatively expensive and then i thought to buy new one.

2. I brew 2-3 coffees a week and hence use manual burr grinder.

Thanks,

Sachin


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sachin I'd go to Bella Barista, it may be slightly dearer but their knowledge is worth it


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I had no issues with my espresso and got a bunch of freebies too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the foreign retailers are box shifters on the whole. The first you know of a problem is when and if it breaks......then you will wish you had not been a skinflint. What is the saving anyway between them and BB....£34.......worth the difference for the warranty alone


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> Sachin I'd go to Bella Barista, it may be slightly dearer but their knowledge is worth it


Thank you. I wish they had store in London. But I may order with them online, different isnt much. Do you think I can do with manual grinder considering i make 3 espresso a week? or do i really need electric grinder?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Manual will be fine, I started out making a decent brew with a porlex, and there are much better hand grinders available (mind, for the price of some of them you could get an electric!) - I'm sure you are aware by now of the made by knock haus and feldgrind.

My only recommendation would be to look to a PID later on - the Sylvia is a great little machine, but its hugely improved by being able to guarantee the temp at the beginning of the shot.

I utterly second not getting from CafeItalia btw. It will be fine to get it shipped from BB.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Decent manual grinder should be ok for that consumption, would suggest made by knock (buy from dear green) or lido, £100-£130 though.

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind

Rhino, maybe.

Porlex or other cheap ones, forget it.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh I dunno, my Porlex now makes a pretty nifty spice grinder...


----------

